# Haunted Cubicle Contest 2016



## BigMac83 (Jul 30, 2016)

So my office is doing a haunted cubicle contest. First off I don't care if I win, but I do want to give people a run for their money.

I have an idea that I'd love feedback on. 

The theme is a cemetery. I'm going to use those scene setters from *insert generic halloween shop*, Mini head stones, a few cemetery lawn stakes. You know the generic stuff, but here is where it gets fun...

I'm going to build a mausoleum, out of Styrofoam, around my monitors and, if I can, a bigger one at the entrance to my cube. Around the headstones I'm going to put model train foliage on Styrofoam(so that it doesn't fall off the desk and get dirty.) 

Any comments, feedback, or suggestions would be great.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:What do you mean you don't care if you win??? Winning is the BEST! (but of course, the important thing is to have fun while you're winning...ha, ha, ha) Sounds like a cool concept, but Spanish moss and dryer lint with a little paint mixed in makes for great tombstone décor. I think a skeleton hand holding onto a tombstone (with maybe a head popping up) would be a great idea, or a hand busting out of a tombstone.


----------



## BigMac83 (Jul 30, 2016)

Cool I'll look into the Spanish moss. I think i posted this in the wrong place so their is a cross post out there lol.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't see how you can't win given your plan! sounds Impressive!


----------



## BigMac83 (Jul 30, 2016)

I just need to know if I can build the mausoleum door in front of my cube.


----------



## BigMac83 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Haunted Cubicle 2016*

*Update* I got the go ahead to build the door as well as a full enclosure top to do if a "war" breaks out. These are the WIP of my cube at work.



http://imgur.com/mQ4v6


As stated in the prop discussion board, I'm making a Mausoleum Door at the front of my cube and putting a 5ft coffin by my desk.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If I had a cubicle, I'd want it to look like that:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Clever setup


----------

